# Jones Mountain Twin or Lib tech T Rice Pro?



## dominatorpl86

Hi, i relatively new to snowboarding i rode a couple seasons a few years back. Now i back at it and bought a Burton prime at sports authority that i rode all season. it is an all mountain board with a full rocker. i think of myself as and intermediate rider. Now my question is which board to buy for next years season The Jones mountain twin or the lib tech Travis rice pro? I'm going to pair it with Burton genesis bindings. Please help!!!


----------



## poutanen

Seems like two very difference boards:

Base profile: T.Rice is CRC, Jones is RCR

Setback: T.Rice is 0, Jones is 20 mm setback

Board type: T.Rice is true twin, Jones is directional twin

What type of riding do you mostly do, what hills, etc.?!?


----------



## dominatorpl86

I ride all over the mountain but not too much back country because there isnt much on the east coast. I like going fast but also like to have fun at lower speed and hitting parl jumps.


----------



## poutanen

dominatorpl86 said:


> I ride all over the mountain but not too much back country because there isnt much on the east coast. I like going fast but also like to have fun at lower speed and hitting parl jumps.


Okay just to clarify, when you say back country, you really mean off of groomed runs, into treed areas, etc. right? If so, that's off-piste and backcountry is a whole different ball game.

The real question is how much time do you ride switch, or would you like to learn switch? If so, the T.Rice is probably better for that, being a true twin, otherwise the Jones will likely be better for speed.


----------



## dominatorpl86

i would definitely like to get into back country riding i just have not had the chance. I do ride switch probably %30 of the time so i can see how the true twin shape would help with that


----------



## poutanen

If you're doing 30% switch, the true twin is likely a better shape for you. Can't say if a T.Rice is the right board for your needs, but it sounds better than the Jones in this case.

Of course another option would be to buy the jones, but mount your bindings with no setback. The flex of the tail is different, but the tip and tail are the same widths, so you'd be riding a twin shape, directional flex setup... :dizzy:


----------



## timmytimmytimmy

poutanen said:


> If you're doing 30% switch, the true twin is likely a better shape for you. Can't say if a T.Rice is the right board for your needs, but it sounds better than the Jones in this case.
> 
> Of course another option would be to buy the jones, but mount your bindings with no setback. The flex of the tail is different, but the tip and tail are the same widths, so you'd be riding a twin shape, directional flex setup... :dizzy:


I've installed my bindings without setback and I can't tell the difference between switch/regular. Even tried rotating my bindings 180 degrees (ie. into goofy) and couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## poutanen

timmytimmytimmy said:


> I've installed my bindings without setback and I can't tell the difference between switch/regular. Even tried rotating my bindings 180 degrees (ie. into goofy) and couldn't tell the difference.


On the Jones Mountain Twin? If that's the case, then maybe there's very little difference in the flex pattern of the board (if any)...

Funny they call it a directional twin. If it's a true twin shape and flex, why not set it up with 0 setback and call it a true twin. If it's not a true twin flex, then I get why the setback...

Just as an FYI to anyone reading, here's my understanding of board descriptions:

True Twin - Symetrical shaped board, tip and tail are same width, internal construction of tip/tail are identical, base profile is identical tip/tail. the only thing that gives this board a tip is the orientation of the graphics. Should be the easiest board to ride switch on if you setup the bindings with no setback.

Directional Twin - True twin shaped board, but with different flex patterns between the tip and tail. May or may not be setup with setback from the factory. Should be slightly harder to ride switch if setup with no setback.

Directional board - A board with taper, taper moves the centre of the sidecut back, and results in a board with a wider tip than tail, usually combined with directional flex patterns. These are almost always setup with setback from the factory. Much harder to ride switch.

Non-twin tip boards - The tail is cut off at the contact point, and they can't be used switch. Think alpine boards, swallowtails, some BX boards...


----------



## double

I have the Jones Mountain Twin and it seems like it would be an excellent board for the type of riding you described. I ride all mountain and run switch about 20% of the time. I have found the JMT very easy to ride either direction, even with the bindings setback. The base is very fast and the board holds well in almost any condition (I have never had an issue with edge hold but I haven't had the JMT on hard ice pack conditions yet). 

I switched from a CRC board to the Jones which is RCR and have been extremely happy with it. The base is stable and not at all loose when flat basing and the there little to no penalty for ridding at slower speeds.

I have not ridden the T. Rice Pro so can't make a direct compare but offer a strong recommendation for the 13/14 Jones Mountain Twin.


----------



## dominatorpl86

I have checked the specs for both these boards and the shouldn't be to hard to ride switch on either of them. That being said the only thing that bothers me about them is that they are both a little one the stiff side and I would like to be able to butter them do you have any thoughts on the flex of these boards?


----------



## ju87

i'll attest to the Jones riding well switch. my buddy rides goofy and i ride regular. i tried my buddy's Mountain Twin set-up goofy and since i cant ride switch for shiz, i ended up riding it backwards and it was still great.


----------



## dominatorpl86

I think I'm leaning more toward the lib tech. Now one last question should I go with the 157 or the 155 model? I'm 5'10" 175 size 9 boot.


----------



## ryannorthcott

personally i would grab the 157. I am similar weight and I ride a 160.
also of note, I just snagged the Jones Mountain Twin, got it half price at my local shop for $275 so I couldn't say no. I was set on the 158W but they only had the 160, whatever..

Initial impressions are it is less stiff than the t. rice for sure, so will be more playful on the mountain. I haven't had the chance to ride it yet but once I do i will post up a full review


----------



## Simone Lovera

Hi guys! what do you suggest between these two snowboards for carving? I have to decide between 161.5 trice o 160 jones mountain twin! for me it is also important to go switch and to have a bit of butter, I am from italy so not a lot of powder but I like it when it comes! Only small jumps and no rail!


----------

